# Maid-Rite



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yesterday I heard they closed down the Maid-Rite restaurant in Layton. sad

I love those Maid-Rite loose meat sandwiches. Where I grew up there were about 6 of them close by, 3 on the Illinois side and 3 on the Iowa side of the Big River. Fond memories; man, I had many a cheap date at those Maid-Rites, and boy you just can't beat that Midwest comfort food.

So I was in a Maid-Rite mood last night and made me some using 3/16" ground bison. Great flavor, easy to make.



*
*
*Maid-Rite
*

*Ingredients:*
1 1/2 lbs - 3/16" ground wild game
3/4 cup - minced onion
 12 oz can - beef broth
2 tbsp - brown sugar
2 tbsp - apple cider vinegar
2 tbsp - Worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp - soy sauce

slider buns
optional toppings: grated cheese, ketchup, mustard, pickles, onions

*Instructions:*
> In a large skillet over medium heat cook the meat and onions, covered, for 10 minutes. 
> Drain off any grease. 
> Stir in all the remaining ingredients.
> Reduce heat and simmer, uncovered, for 30 to 45 minutes. 
> Stir often to keep the ground meat crumbly.

Using a slotted spoon, serve a heaping spoonful on a warm slider bun and load it up with your favorite toppings. I like ketchup and mustard with potato chips and dill pickle on the side!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Maid-Rite started in the 20s in Iowa. They were THE fast food restaurant back in the day. Their menu was small; loose meat sandwiches, chips, fries, soda and milkshakes was about it when I was a kid. They kept a big pot of meat warm and ready to serve throughout the day and could whip up a sandwich in seconds.

http://www.maid-rite.com/


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Mmmm, the Iowa cheese steak:!:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Maid-Rite with beer*

*Maid-Rite with beer

Ingredients:*​2 lbs - ground meat
1 cup - beer 
1 1/2 tsp - white pepper 
2 tsp - dry mustard 
2 tbsp - sugar
*
Directions:*
 > Boil (_yes, boil_) the ground meat in a pot with enough water to just cover the meat. 
> Boil until the pink is gone, then drain.
> Put drained meat in a large skillet and add all remaining ingredients. 
> Simmer and stir continually, breaking up the beef until crumbly and the beer is almost evaporated.
> Serve on steamed buns, topped with your choice of grated cheese, diced onion, mustard and/or dill pickles.


​


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Jalapeño Maid-Rite*

Tired of those same ole deer burgers night after night? Here's a recipe that will spice up that ground meat some: *

Jalape**ñ**o Maid-Rite*

*Ingredients:*
1 1/2 lb - ground meat
1 cup - beef broth
2 tbsp - Worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup - diced pickled jalapeño pepper
4 tbsp - pickled jalapeño juice

*Directions:*
> Steam ground meat over water for about 20 minutes. 
> In a large skillet add the meat and ingredients.
> Simmer and stir continually, breaking up the beef until crumbly and the broth is almost evaporated.
> Serve on steamed buns. 
> Add grated pepper jack cheese, diced onions, mustard and/or ketchup.

.


----------

